# Hypomelanistic rattlesnakes



## Stefan (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all!

About two weeks ago I found two youngsters in the enclosure of my normal coloured Crotalus unicolor. I was a VERY LUCKY guy because I had two alive and kicking babies, but they turned out to be a pair and also both were hypomelanistic! There are only 5 known in the world as far is I know, and I have two of them!

Here are some pictures of the mom and babies Crotalus unicolor (Aruba rattlesnake):


----------



## D3pro (Aug 12, 2010)

They look awesome, congrats on the lucky find


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 12, 2010)

great looking animals mate


----------



## shaye (Aug 12, 2010)

That's nice colouring 
Congrats


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 12, 2010)

Congrats Stefan, they are beautiful animals! 
I like the striping behind the head, maybe you could start working on some striped hypos?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys 

These are animals from the durissus group. All those rattlers have the striping in the neck.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

So stunning! I adore rattlers! Good luck with future breeding etc


----------



## Retic (Aug 12, 2010)

Beautiful snakes Stefan and well done. This is why I love exotics. Keep the photo's coming.


----------



## percey39 (Aug 12, 2010)

Great looking rattlers, will be interesting when they are ready to breed.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 12, 2010)

Awwww aren't the little ones cute!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 12, 2010)

Gorgeous little things. Do you have photos of normal babies to compare?


----------

